# Viperidae(Pics)



## SnakeNBake (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi all,

I've been reading a heap about snakes lately so thought I would start a new thread with some pics of some cool Vipers, there are so many out there and some of them are amazing.

Western Bush Viper - Atheris chlorechis






Variable Bush Viper - Atheris squamigera





Spiny Bush Viper - Atheris hispida





Proatheris superciliaris





Horned Bush Viper/Eyelash Bush Viper - Atheris ceratophora





Green Lakes Bush Viper - Atheris nitschei





Gaboon Viper - Bitis Gabonica


----------



## richoman_3 (Jul 4, 2011)

............ Wow!


----------



## assadassa (Jul 4, 2011)

some of those guys just look nuts thanks for sharing


----------



## TaraLeigh (Jul 4, 2011)

Sweet as. Cheers for the pics. Made my eyes open 
Purely beautiful.


----------



## SnakeNBake (Jul 4, 2011)

I know they are amazing right! I will post more when I find 'em.


----------



## Mace699 (Jul 4, 2011)

Those gaboon vipers have the longest fangs. I saw a doco on a man milking one for its venom and it bit down though it's bottom jaw and got him he was holding it at the base of the head so the fangs curved back and cracked him a good one thankfully he was ok though.


----------



## TaraLeigh (Jul 4, 2011)

Awesome. Look forward to looking at them too. Have seen some pretty ones in the past on here..... I'd say you'll more than likely get others posting pics on this thread too!


----------



## SnakeNBake (Jul 4, 2011)

Mangshan Mountain Viper - Trimeresurus mangshanensis. This was posted in one of the "Dream Reptile" Threads. One of my favs





@Mace699 - Wow thanks I didn't know that.

@ TaraLeigh - Yeah I was hoping to start a posting frenzy just so I can find more cool vipers. 

I really want to find more info and pics about the Iranian Viper Pseudocerastes urarachnoides.


----------



## lgotje (Jul 4, 2011)

Love it!!


----------



## SnakeNBake (Jul 4, 2011)

Love this one!!

White Lipped Tree Viper - Trimeresurus albolabris





Just found this website with some amazing photos! India Nature Watch


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jul 4, 2011)

how cool are Hairy bush vipers,when i hear hairy bush i think of the 1970,s lol


----------



## TaraLeigh (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm in love with the Spiny one.... I think that's similar to the one I fell in love with on another thread.... bit different.... green.... awesome head.... might have even been the dream thread aye.
Ooo I like the White Lipped Tree Viper! But I'll just stick to wanting the first 3 words ending in frog instead though.
ROFL $NaKe PiMp.... Sheesh.


----------



## SnakeNBake (Jul 4, 2011)

Red Spotted Pitviper - Trimeresurus jerdonii xanthomelas





Kanburi pitviper - Trimeresurus venustus


----------



## Boidae (Jul 4, 2011)

Holy crap :shock: 
They're incredible dude!


----------



## dihsmaj (Jul 4, 2011)

The Red Spotted one reminds me of a Jungle.


----------



## Sock Puppet (Jul 4, 2011)

Mangshan & rhinoceros vipers are some of my fave lookers.


----------



## DHoffmann (Jul 4, 2011)

Some of my favourites, I lived in Malaysia when I was quite a bit younger and my interest in reptiles developed massively. Held back by my parents understandable desire to keep their pre-teen son away from a multitude of potentially venomous snakes, I never got much further than books. We then moved to Australia, much safer!

Here's a couple I stumble across in the back of my head occasionally from those days, some of my favourite looking snakes.

Pope's Pit Viper (Trimeresurus popeia popeiorum) - The red markings/eyes seems to vary according to google pics.





Snorkel Viper (Deinagkistrodon acutus) 





Tokara Habu (Trimeresurus tokarensis)





Sumatran Pitviper (Trimesurus sumatranus) - I'm convinced I've seen one of these in the wild on holiday, I absolutely love the head on these)





Wagler's Pit Viper (Tropidolaemus waglen)





Gumprecht's Green Pit Viper (Trimesurus gumprechti) - Just look at those beautiful leaf shaped scales...


----------



## SnakeNBake (Jul 4, 2011)

Wow! Thanks for sharing these. Each of them is so unique!

The Sumatran is stunning


----------



## woody101 (Jul 4, 2011)

Look up a guy on Youtube called Viperkeeper he is a big guy with glasses he has everything you can possible want ive watched all his vids and watch them every week when he uploads more


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jul 4, 2011)

Amazing.. Really pretty..


----------



## MathewB (Jul 4, 2011)

I've seen a snake with 'horns', I think it was a viper. Anyone help me out?


----------



## K3nny (Jul 4, 2011)

DHoffmann said:


> Held back by my parents understandable desire to keep their pre-teen son away from a multitude of potentially venomous snakes, I never got much further than books. We then moved to Australia, much safer!



last time i checked we have 7 out of the 10 deadliest snakes in the world 
lovely snakes tho, have seen white lips in the pet trade quite often back in Asia, n apparently quite popular with European hobbyist



MathewB said:


> I've seen a snake with 'horns', I think it was a viper. Anyone help me out?


several snakes have "horns", good example (although extreme) is the rhinoceros ratsnake
vipers in general have an almost triangular head with eyes quite close to the nostrils n pits
color/markings, pics and locality would help
was the horn at the nose/tip or above the head region (e.g. eyes?)


----------



## mmafan555 (Jul 9, 2011)

K3nny said:


> last time i checked we have 7 out of the 10 deadliest snakes in the world
> lovely snakes tho, have seen white lips in the pet trade quite often back in Asia, n apparently quite popular with European hobbyist
> 
> 
> ...



grr I'll take the bait

You have 0 of the top 10 most deadly snakes in the world...

If you are using the ld50 mice toxicity test as an accurate gauge for humans then you have 6 of the top 10 most drop for drop venomous in a test where quite a few highly venomous snakes are missing.

So 6 out of 10 for drop for drop toxicity in a test that is incomplete and missing some highly venomous African and Asian snakes....It may also be missing a few Australian or American snakes but I haven't checked. Most likely it is.

I can name the missing highly venomous Asian and African snakes if you want.


----------



## K3nny (Jul 9, 2011)

mmafan555 said:


> grr I'll take the bait
> 
> You have 0 of the top 10 most deadly snakes in the world...
> 
> ...



what bait?
u are referring to Australian snakes yes?
doesn't matter, i was joking to begin with :? got that off google somewhere (and of memory serves me right the number is somewhere around there)

besides a better reason why its more dangerous in Asia and Africa by most accounts is the limited supply of antivenom/medical help in an immediate area, pair that with an explosive number of people & working in heaps of undeveloped areas (forest, fields, etc) n limited public knowledge and you've got yourself a problem

@snakeluvver2 lol too late


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jul 9, 2011)

No one respond to this bloke please.

Kennny NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## mmafan555 (Jul 9, 2011)

Hehe just trolling you aussies...But what I said was correct through...Australia has 0 of the top 10 of the worlds deadliest snakes because deadliest has to do with amount of human deaths per year by a particular snake.



K3nny said:


> what bait?
> u are referring to Australian snakes yes?
> doesn't matter, i was joking to begin with :? got that off google somewhere (and of memory serves me right the number is somewhere around there)



Lol you memory doesn't serve you right or wrong because the entire concept is just retarded to being with but lol who cares.



K3nny said:


> besides a better reason why its more dangerous in Asia and Africa by most accounts is the limited supply of antivenom/medical help in an immediate area, pair that with an explosive number of people & working in heaps of undeveloped areas (forest, fields, etc) n limited public knowledge and you've got yourself a problem



Regardless of the circumstances...The snakes that kill the most people are the most dangerous...and in that way Australia has 0 of the top 10 most deadly snakes..

Their is not a limited supply of antivenom in many countries...It is the delay in arriving to the hospital/differences in venom composition( regionally for the same snake and for a different snake) etc.


Venom toxicity is a different debate...but "Most Deadly/Dangerous" should be pretty clear...It is the snakes that cause the most deaths per year.


----------

